

Russia’s DST invests where other angels fear to tread - JacobAldridge
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a2a42578-2ef1-11e0-88ec-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1CuCPSonG

======
JacobAldridge
Interestingly, and perhaps mistakenly, this story in the print edition of the
_Financial Times_ (where I found it) had the headline: "Y Combinator invests
where other angels fear to tread".

Not seeing YC explained by way of pg's personal credibility was also a good
sign, I thought, of the incubators rapidly-realised credibility.

